# Stretching out the season....



## msturm (Sep 18, 2019)

I hunt. I also plink around but it is prep for hunting.

It is getting too cold to shoot a slingshot. 25 degrees F. yesterday and no matter how warm I kept the bands It seems there was no hope. Power was nill. Is there any way I can get a bit more out of this season or is it time to hang it up and get back to the stickbow for my chase of small game?

Thanks.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

You can use precise anti cold bands. I haven't tried them yet, but I hear there good

It is below freezing here as well....all I've been doing is cutting my regular bands a little wider with a more extreme taper, and use a little heavier ammo to make up for the lose of FPS.

I have never had a problem hunting all winter. I also shoot long draw and active. 
Hope this helps.

I hunt most of the time with 12 mm steel. My single hunting bands send them right around 290 FPS during the summer. I crony'd my bands a few days ago with that steel, the temp was -7 and they were shooting 220.

Still lots of power for small game.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Island made said:


> You can use precise anti cold bands. I haven't tried them yet, but I hear there good
> 
> It is below freezing here as well....all I've been doing is cutting my regular bands a little wider with a more extreme taper, and use a little heavier ammo to make up for the lose of FPS.
> 
> ...


Minus seven is what to us old cowboys? 14 or so in F? You canucks gotta talk yankee to some of us old guys...


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Haha sorry. That’s about 19.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

....or you could shoot inside. I have about 20 feet in my basement where I can set up a matchbox.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Winter where I live is about 40 degrees Fahrenheit at night and 60 degrees during the day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Seems like I saw on u-tube where SS was touting their SSblack as uv and cold resistant. Might be wrong.


----------



## msturm (Sep 18, 2019)

devils son in law said:


> ....or you could shoot inside. I have about 20 feet in my basement where I can set up a matchbox.


Game is a little scarce in the house...

Well aside from the fridge, but I hope to keep that full of game.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Precise anti-cold is great.

Those bands are made to use in temperature lower than 50°F .

10,4°F is the lowest temperature, where I have been shooting with 0,75 anti-cold and without any speed drop.

Haven't tried any lower temperature, because my fingers don't like cold weather that much.


----------

